# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  Smart glasses, Murata Manufacturing Company, Ltd., Kyoto, Japan

## Airicist

Contributors:

Murata Manufacturing Company, Ltd.

Sabae

----------


## Airicist

Article "Sabae x muRata Smart Glass Adds Versatility To Your Home"

by Edwin Kee
October 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Murata smart Glasses, Sabae X Murata, to control home appliances

Published on Feb 24, 2016




> Smart glasses are a big draw for Murata: the sunglasses shown here are to be used to control home appliances. The company representative demonstrates the switching of a light on or off using controls mounted on the side of the glasses, where they would rest on the ears, along the side. It features Bluetooth, pressure sensor and Infrared.

----------

